# need Carnival Banners



## p3ppy (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone know a website i can either buy creepy carnival banners from, or a site that has downloadable pics of them i can use to get printed myself?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Your best bet is to do some searching and making your own on some old bed sheets or something. I'm assuming you're going for like a sideshow look?

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=sideshow posters&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

Design one yourself! Its not hard! Then you can take it to a place like Staples, and get it printed!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

There was a site. I'll have to find it later. I think the link was on here or the other forum. I bought some circus posters and they were cheap and very nice.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

For my fitness company I use gotprint.com for durable affordable banners


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I got my carnival posters pretty reasonable at http://www.allposters.com/gallery.a...arch=circus&imageField2.x=36&imageField2.y=16


----------

